# purple FOTD



## Sanne (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't wanna frighten you with a naked face, so this is me after I used moisturizer, prep&prime skin and Maxfactor lasting performance nr 101 foundation





I added a bit of color to my face with bronzer and prettybaby beautypowder 





I lined the upper lashline with a brown kohlpencil. I haven't smudged it yet, and you can see why you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ahhh eyebrows!!! my face needs 'em!! I used charcoalbrown eyeshadow, and I applied it with the se263





Ud primer potion in the eyelids, and Jest e/s from lashline to crease as a base color





then I applied Red violet Pro-e/s in the crease and outter 1/3 of the eyelid with the 239 brush. it's not blended yet, I'll do that after I put the next e/s on 






first I used parfait amour in the crease, and lightly blended it with the 224 brush. then I applied a small amount of moth brown with the 224 brush in the crease. then it should look like this





this pic shows the magic of an eyelash curler, and 2 coats of Maxfactors 2000 calorie mascara





en profile, vain me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

stunning...good job.


----------



## ben (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, love the green eyes and the lashes!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 6, 2006)

great tutorial, thanks so much. I'm going to try this tomorrow morning :]


----------



## Bianca (Mar 6, 2006)

GREAT! I totally loooove purples but you already knew that lol


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2006)

That's such a pretty look! I must try this out as well!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the tutorial! Great job =)


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lovely job Sanne!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 4, 2006)

i love love love your eyelashes !


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Why I Love Your Tut It Is Detailed And Very Understandable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hint Hint Another One Pleaseee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Apr 11, 2006)

lovely!  Is that what red violet looks like on everyone?  it looks so blue based and lilacy on you *pouts*  I want that color


----------



## Pei (Apr 12, 2006)

Great tut, u're SO beautiful w/w/o MU and so are ur lashes!


----------



## kalikutes (May 10, 2006)

love it! in the last pic you look like leelee sobieski (sp?)


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Sabine (Jun 8, 2006)

fantastic eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...how did i not notice this before, lol


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 8, 2006)

that's really pretty, I think I'm going to try it!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 9, 2006)

great tutorial. i love the look. p.s i was sitting here trying to figure out why in some pictures half of your face was a blue/grey tint... hows about after staring at you for a min or so i realised its the shadow of the samera and your hald lmao!!!! whatta idiot!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 9, 2006)

great tutorial. i love the look. p.s i was sitting here trying to figure out why in some pictures half of your face was a blue/grey tint... hows about after staring at you for a min or so i realised its the shadow of the samera and your hald lmao!!!! whatta idiot!


----------



## isometh (Jun 10, 2006)

You look a lot like Cate Blanchett, it's awesome


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## jessie_vio (Jun 18, 2006)

well done! very nice


----------

